# summer league roster



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Player Pos. Ht. Wt. Birth Date College NBA Exp. 
Eric Chenowith C 7-1 270 Mar. 9, 1979 Kansas '01 R 
Kevin Freeman F 6-7 235 Mar. 3, 1978 Connecticut '00 R 
Steve Goodrich F/C 6-10 220 Mar. 18, 1976 Princeton '98 2 
Horace Jenkins G 6-1 180 Oct. 14, 1974  William Peterson '01 R 
Jonathan Kerner C 6-11 245 Jun. 6, 1974 East Carolina '97 1 
Billy Keys G 6-2 175 Oct. 26, 1977 Northeastern '00 R 
Todd Lindeman C 7-0 265 Sep. 23, 1972 Indiana '96 R 
Pete Mickeal F 6-5 230 Feb. 22, 1978 Cincinnati '00 R 
Anthony Parker G 6-6 215 Jun. 19, 1975 Bradley '97 3 
Lavor Postell F/G 6-6 215 Feb. 26, 1978 St. John's (NY) '00 2 
Sean Scruby F 6-4 200 Sep. 30, 1979 Dominican (CA) '02 R 
Mate Skelin C 7-0 255 Dec. 13, 1974 Croatia R 
Omar Sneed F 6-6 239 Oct. 9, 1976 Memphis '99 R 
Jarrett Stephens F 6-6 265 Apr. 22, 1977 Penn State '00 R 
Jamel Thomas F 6-6 215 Jul. 18, 1976 Providence '99 2 
Frank Williams G 6-3 212 Feb. 25, 1980 Illinois '03 R


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Anyone know anything about Skelin? Hey he is 7-0!!! and we need centers!!! Kerner is also big but he is skinny and not really a center I remember him from the last year when he was on the summer league team. Keep an eye out for my man Junie- Horace Jenkins from a small New Jersey college. Kid got mad game.


----------



## knicklizard (Jul 7, 2002)

I heard somewhere that Ho was a really good player and wasn't drafted last year for some odd reason. Any inside info, Fordy??


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *knicklizard *
> I heard somewhere that Ho was a really good player and wasn't drafted last year for some odd reason. Any inside info, Fordy??


I think teams got scared off because he came from division 3 college. He rolled his ankle the other day. I feel so bad for him it might cripple his chances now.:no:


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

heres what i can dig up on Eric Chenowith 



NBA Comparison: Michael Doleac

Strengths: Good offensive skills. Can knock down the open J out to 17 feet.... Very good size.... Polished post moves. 

Weaknesses: A bit mechanical. Not a great passer. Seemed to lose his confidence his junior season after looking very good his sophomore year.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Thanks "The Phoenix" but can u beleieve this: We already waived him!! I cant believe it. He really is "Chenoworthless" What a bust cant even make it on the summer league team:no:


----------

